# Stop using Soap! There is no need for it!



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

It works! I promise!


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

:|

I like soap.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

There really isn't no need for a bunch of things these days.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

hmm boytoystory ? i think ill pass on that video


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Not much of a need for vitamins either. I actually had a roommate in the psych hospital who was OCD and very clean, but wasn't a germophobe and didn't wash his hands. He said there was no need to use soap because it kills the good germs too.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I stopped using toothpaste and shower very rarely. Soap, yeah I use the stuff, when I shower, as for bleaching everything I own, nah... I try sticking to the natural spring filtered water.

Sure I use toothpaste every now and then, but add fluoride into my diet very sparingly.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

MrKappa said:


> I stopped using toothpaste and shower very rarely. Soap, yeah I use the stuff, when I shower, as for bleaching everything I own, nah... I try sticking to the natural spring filtered water.
> 
> Sure I use toothpaste every now and then, but add fluoride into my diet very sparingly.


How often and what do you use to brush your teeth instead?


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Seriously? I bought a bottle of hydrogen peroxide and tried with that, and whoa. Bright white teeth. Personally, I wouldn't recommend you do that often, and only once in a blue moon, as yeah, who knows what sort of damage that may be doing if used regularly and heavily?

I do admit though, I recently went to the dental hygienist, and whatever they did was a freaking miracle. There was some rinse which I used and now my teeth are nearly impervious to staining or turning yellow.

Normally I am constantly tonguing my teeth to check if there is food lodged in them. I give a quick scrub with water every now and then. Better than scraping your teeth with abrasives every morning, noon and night, rubbing your teeth raw and overly sensitive.

I have one tooth which is fully cracked in half, sure maybe the nerve is partially dead, but after the dentist drilled it without anesthetic, I will say there was plenty of feeling left. However, my teeth are not sensitive to hot and cold foods, and such. There is very rarely any pain at all in my mouth. It surprised the dentist.

Generally though, yeah, my teeth are not in the best shape. Fighting off a few years of depression, finally getting my health back in order. Also, I am highly paranoid of bleaches, industrial solvents, and excessive fluoride. The body doesn't stand much of a chance against that stuff if you ask me.

Anyways, on topic, yeah, the FDA is reviewing that common anti-bacterial ingredient in soap to see if it does more damage than good, I guess. What is it called? Triclosan.

http://www.fda.gov/forconsumers/consumerupdates/ucm205999.htm



> For some consumer products, there is clear evidence that triclosan provides a benefit. In 1997, FDA reviewed extensive effectiveness data on triclosan in Colgate Total toothpaste. The evidence showed that triclosan in this product was effective in preventing gingivitis.
> For other consumer products, FDA has not received evidence that the triclosan provides an extra benefit to health. At this time, the agency does not have evidence that triclosan in antibacterial soaps and body washes provides any benefit over washing with regular soap and water.


Anyways, yeah, sometime last year, during a bought of heavy depression, I went about a week or so without brushing with plain water or anything (probably two or three weeks, it was really heavy depression), and yeah, there was blood. After two brushes with plain water though, it went away.

I can go months without toothpaste and feel perfectly happy about the whole ordeal. No blood if I quickly brush with water once a day or so, after heavy meals that jar my teeth with crap, and so on. My teeth most certainly are not pearly whites.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

MrKappa said:


> Seriously? I bought a bottle of hydrogen peroxide and tried with that, and whoa. Bright white teeth. Personally, I wouldn't recommend you to that often, and only once in a blue moon, as yeah, who knows what sort of damage that may be doing if used regularly and heavily?
> 
> I do admit though, I recently went to the dental hygienist, and whatever they did was a freaking miracle. There was some rinse which I used and now my teeth are nearly impervious to staining or turning yellow.
> 
> ...


I personally don't believe in fluoride and in middle school is used salt and baking soda to brush my teeth and worked well. I haven't been to the dentist in over 6 yrs and I want to keep it that way, but I've got one little cavity and my teeth aren't very white. I use baby powder as deodorant too.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, I'm the same as you, and have gone about 10-12 years without going to the dentist until very recently. Unfortunately somewhere during that time a bad chemical got into my mouth and basically disintegrated about 3-4 teeth in a short week and I had to get some pulled. So yeah, overall my mouth is not in the best shape comparatively, but healthy, yeah, I think it's healthy.

Well anyways, that guy is right about the underarms. Don't use antiperspirant. The main ingredient is aluminum. Yeah, obviously, breast cancer, wake the frig up people

Deodorants are different than antiperspirants. I go days without washing myself, or doing laundry, and sure it sounds gross to some, but you can stay clean. If there is no rank odor, there is no dirty bacteria, as a general rule, not an absolute rule.

If your mouth stinks, no amount of regular tooth brushing is going to fix whatever nasty crap you have going on in there.



Lacking Serotonin said:


> Not much of a need for vitamins either. I actually had a roommate in the psych hospital who was OCD and very clean, but wasn't a germophobe and didn't wash his hands. He said there was no need to use soap because it kills the good germs too.


No way. Vitamins and healthy diet are essential. Take vitamin C out of your diet and you end up with scurvy and all your teeth fall out. Fact.

Over sanitize yourself and you weaken your immune system, plus you give nasty bacteria a perfect opportunity to adapt and evolve.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

*Don't be fooled!*

Where to start?!! :sigh

Okay, what he says is fine _if he is living in a cave with other people who don't wash or clean their teeth! _If everyone is the same then it works. If you all smell 'natural' then that's fine but if you're trying to be accepted in society then these days you have to smell nice and look clean :yes ...... there is no way around this.

It is easy, when taking care of your personal hygiene seems like a big chore, to convince yourself that it is somehow 'healthier' not to bother. This is not the case because we live such unhealthy lives now, plus society does not accept it.

Not cleaning your teeth only works if you have a completely sugar-free diet. Otherwise you are _guaranteed_ to get caries. Mouth washes are a step too far as they kill off 'good' bacteria. There are plenty of gentle(usually herbal), toothpastes that don't upset the balance of health in your mouth. I use Fennel toothpaste by Kingfisher. The guy in the video didn't look as if his teeth and gums were very healthy! His skin looks grubby too.

I started using just water to wash my face because soap seemed to be making it dry and sore, but within a week the pores were beginning to look blocked and dirty. I now use a vegan cleansing lotion(occasionally an astringent), and my skin looks and feels lovely.

I believe in moderation .... I only shower once a week, but then I'm not doing dirty sweaty work, and I do have a strip wash every day. I only watched about 3mns of the video so I don't know whether 'Boytoystory' uses deodorant or not. Again, I would say anti-perspirants are a step too far and are unnatural and therefore can cause problems. Deodorants allow you to perspire(healthy), but stop the smell.

Shampooing? Again, there are gentle shampoos that don't strip the hair of it's natural oils. I would say that washing hair every day is unhealthy and makes it either dry and dull or overly oily.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

He says 150 women have sucked him off, and that soap and shampoo strip the bodies natural oils. lol


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

Not for my crotch, that's for sure.

That makes it smell.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

lol , that guy is crazy.

i tried it out a long time ago , i have long hair and i can tell you IT 5UCKS to shower with only water . your hair will be messy and oily very fast . i don't recommend it.

there were ppl who said you could use bakingpowder , that is what ppl use when they want dreadlocks or they use seasalt to dry out the hair.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Pass 
I like to be clean and have clean teeth so I'll keep using toothpaste twice a day and have a shower with soap every day as we'll 
No stink on me .


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

^Do you get alot of headaches, catch colds, fevers, or generally find yourself sick more than once every few years?

I haven't had a cold or a fever for as long as I can remember, so probably around 5 years or so. I'm sure I've caught a cold somewhere along the line, but no fevers, no headaches, and so on.

I think I had a mild headache for a few hours sometime in the last year. That's all I can remember. Very rare, anyways. No plaguing migraines, or colds or allergies, etc. I remember the hangover from drinking too much vanilla extract in a chocolate drink, and the hangover from brandy filled chocolates from Christmas, moreso.

Depression (bipolar, very recent), different story, traditional sickness, no... doesn't happen with me, extremely rare.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I cannot live without Dove soap. That stuff is great.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I only soap the important bits daily. The rest gets soaped once a week. I use dove soap too. The armpits, crotch, and butt crack definitely need to be soaped at least once a day. The soles of your feet probably too.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

MrKappa said:


> ^Do you get alot of headaches, catch colds, fevers, or generally find yourself sick more than once every few years?
> 
> I haven't had a cold or a fever for as long as I can remember, so probably around 5 years or so. I'm sure I've caught a cold somewhere along the line, but no fevers, no headaches, and so on.
> 
> ...


No never 
Can't remember the last time I had a cold or got the flu , never get headaches oh wait some mornings when I've drunk too much cheap nasty beer and scotch . Have never had a filling and all is good. Even when out bush I have a salt water soap which is like real soap and lathers up so I'm always clean at the end of the hot stinky sweaty day .


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Dove is good but I find leaves me feeling all soft and girly so I prefer pears soap not being a girl I also hate moisturiser feeling .


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm gonna keep using shampoo because if I didn't I'd get dandruff and that would be bad.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

"150 girls" sucking his dick. How many stuck around? I don't think he's quite grasping his anti-soap idiocy. He's a good-looking guy who reels girls in with that along with his blissful ignorance that can be interpreted as clueless confidence. Like any other dumb brick of an attention-seeker, he wants to be known for something. I would guess he doesn't have any other real skills or anything useful to contribute to humanity so he comes up with this anti-soap sleepathon of a video. If a girl thinks your dick stinks she won't tell you, she will just stop going near it.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Well he's not entirely wrong, but rather he is missing the finer details of the controversy.

http://www.mnn.com/health/healthy-spaces/blogs/more-bad-news-about-triclosan



> The new study, led by researchers at the University of California Davis, concluded that triclosan may hinder muscle function in both animals and humans. The study, published recently in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, looked at the effects of triclosan in humans and found that it impairs human muscle contractions at the cellular level. Exposure to triclosan actually disrupted the cell communication that is necessary for muscles to function properly. This caused failure in both the heart and skeletal muscle cells.


I think I remember reading something about the substance never officially being approved by the FDA, but rather proliferating itself in nearly every consumer product over night beginning back in the 60s or 50s or something.

http://www.nyrnaturalnews.com/health/2012/04/canada-set-to-ban-toxic-antibacterial-triclosan/



> Natural Health News - The Canadian government is set to declare triclosan, an antibacterial found in many toothpastes, mouthwashes and anti-bacterial soaps, as toxic to the environment.
> 
> *Antibiotic resistance*
> 
> ...


You know, maybe that's a good thing... maybe it isn't?

Sounds as if long term it could really be destroying the immune system, rather than making it stronger.

If anything, ask yourself if industrial strength arm pit drying antiperspirant that won't wash away for several days and is loaded with aluminum is something you want on your body. Especially women.

These are potentially biased, but yeah, it's totally obvious...

http://www.naturalnews.com/042235_aluminum_breast_cancer_environmental_toxins.html#



> Two recent studies have linked aluminum to breast cancer. A study published in the Journal of Inorganic Biochemistry in July 2013 found that breast cancer patients had significantly higher levels of aluminum in their nipple aspirate fluids when compared to a control group of healthy women without breast cancer. The study compared 19 breast cancer patients with 16 healthy women in a control group. This study reinforces the findings of a 2011 study published in the Journal of Applied Toxicology which also found higher levels of aluminum in the fluids of breast cancer patients compared to healthy women.
> 
> Another recent study published in the Journal of Inorganic Biochemistry found that aluminum can increase the spread of breast cancer cells. Because the malignancy or spread of cancer is correlated with increased mortality, this finding is highly significant.


Deodorants don't have aluminum. Only antiperspirants.

Wax or sugar your pits, that keeps the bacteria from breeding. You won't smell after going a long time without showering. Some will argue the hair is there for an evolutionary reason, but yeah... armpit hair smells bad, common sense... bad stink is no good.

As for the hair thing, yeah, I can't stand stripping my hair of it's natural oils, it's way way way too long, so I wash with water and leave it at that. I shampoo maybe once every couple of months or so. When I had short hair and shampooed like every day, eventually I ended up using psoriasis shampoo, because I'm guessing the chemicals in the shampoo really did a number on my skin.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

MrKappa said:


> Yeah, I'm the same as you, and have gone about 10-12 years without going to the dentist until very recently. Unfortunately somewhere during that time a bad chemical got into my mouth and basically disintegrated about 3-4 teeth in a short week and I had to get some pulled. So yeah, overall my mouth is not in the best shape comparatively, but healthy, yeah, I think it's healthy.
> 
> Well anyways, that guy is right about the underarms. Don't use antiperspirant. The main ingredient is aluminum. Yeah, obviously, breast cancer, wake the frig up people
> 
> ...


Yes I know vitamins are essential and all I'm saying is all the pills one can buy at GNC not vitamins food wise, but Americans spend billions on vitamins when they could cause more damage when all you need to do is eat a healthy diet. I saw some studies where overuse of retinol and beta carotene in pill forms consistently were linked cancer and osteoporosis. Vitamin C can help shorten the length of the common cold, but has nothing to do with the actual prevention of the common cold. Many people don't know you should take Vitamin E with some food, because it is fat soluble and protects from free radicals. If we were to eat a nutritious diet we wouldn't need vitamins as much and vitamins really became popular after Linus Pauling said thousands of mgs. can stop the common cold and the Linus Pauling Institute is finding out that is not the case through studies.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Soap ?? Shower ?? Boy Toy Story video ???

I don't think so....


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

VanGogh said:


> "150 girls" sucking his dick. How many stuck around? I don't think he's quite grasping his anti-soap idiocy. He's a good-looking guy who reels girls in with that along with his blissful ignorance that can be interpreted as clueless confidence. Like any other dumb brick of an attention-seeker, he wants to be known for something. I would guess he doesn't have any other real skills or anything useful to contribute to humanity so he comes up with this anti-soap sleepathon of a video.* If a girl thinks your dick stinks she won't tell you, she will just stop going near it.*


:lol

Sorry, Van Gogh, but for some strange reason, that last sentence, just cracked me up. Mainly, because it's true.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Okay here is a more PC video:
No Soap, No Funk

If you do use soap, only use it on important parts. You don't want to wash away all your oil or else you can't get your vitamin D. Takes about 72 hours for your body to absorb it from your skin.
Soap Washes Away Your Vitamin D


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a skin condition on my scalp that requires medicated shampoo, so. As for the soap thingy... I'm not so sure. I used to get really bad acne on my body when I used to just use water in the shower, but now that I'm regularly using a moisturizing body wash 3-4 times a week, my skin has improved a lot. Worthwhile trade-off IMO.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Paloma M said:


> I cannot live without Dove soap. That stuff is great.


I love the cocoa/shea butter one. I need it like I need chap stick it leaves my skin so soft! Sorry but I need my soap and shampoo!

Using soap all over the body and the Vitamin D thing...hmmm I wonder if that's one of the reasons why I was lacking Vitamin D?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

What happens when he goes to take a ****? Does he not wash his hands either? Just because he doesn't see the bacteria he thinks its not there. I'm sure you can forego shampoo, most of the time, sure. Soap is necessary as water alone doesn't get rid of bacteria. I can only imagine the amount of bacteria growing on that guy's body, ewww. Imagine the build up of bacteria in his house, 100x worse than those undercover hotel investigations worst nightmare.

If you don't use deodorant, use some alternative. I bet its these nuts who I smell when I go to the grocery store, the type of people who's stench is like a punch to the face whenever you get within range.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm going on day 3 w/o using soap or shampoo.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Noca said:


> What happens when he goes to take a ****? Does he not wash his hands either? Just because he doesn't see the bacteria he thinks its not there. I'm sure you can forego shampoo, most of the time, sure. Soap is necessary as water alone doesn't get rid of bacteria. I can only imagine the amount of bacteria growing on that guy's body, ewww. Imagine the build up of bacteria in his house, 100x worse than those undercover hotel investigations worst nightmare.
> 
> If you don't use deodorant, use some alternative. I bet its these nuts who I smell when I go to the grocery store, the type of people who's stench is like a punch to the face whenever you get within range.


I don't want to gross you out.

I still wash my hands with soap once in a while, not in the shower.

Cleaning the uh, "hole" I just use water. It actually smells less. Before whatever I washed it with would have a strong smell. Even when I cleaned, what I cleaned it with, it with soap and antibacterial soap the smell was still there. Now, when I clean it with water...there is no smell on what I clean it with. It is odd, but true. I guess more good bacteria builds up in that area. You can't beat nature.

This benefit above starts to go away if you don't shower everyday. Even more reason to shower everyday. Stink free butthole! 

I use NO deodorant. And I have no smell. There is a very faint smell, but it is not a BO smell.

No one has complained about a smell. Trust me it WORK! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

metomeya said:


> I don't want to gross you out.
> 
> I still wash my hands with soap once in a while, not in the shower.
> 
> ...


It really doesn't work that way.

You don't notice your own BO because your nose acclimates to smells around you and scrubs them out. The same way smokers don't realize their clothes smell like smoke. People probably don't say anything, but I bet they notice.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Noca said:


> What happens when he goes to take a ****? Does he not wash his hands either? Just because he doesn't see the bacteria he thinks its not there. I'm sure you can forego shampoo, most of the time, sure. Soap is necessary as water alone doesn't get rid of bacteria. I can only imagine the amount of bacteria growing on that guy's body, ewww. Imagine the build up of bacteria in his house, 100x worse than those undercover hotel investigations worst nightmare.
> 
> If you don't use deodorant, use some alternative. I bet its these nuts who I smell when I go to the grocery store, the type of people who's stench is like a punch to the face whenever you get within range.


Somewhere in history someone decided that the most effective way for humans to clean themselves is to grab paper and smear their behinds. Rubbing whatever deeper into their skin. They say the french are smelly, but let's face facts, they practically invented the bidet.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> It really doesn't work that way.
> 
> You don't notice your own BO because your nose acclimates to smells around you and scrubs them out. The same way smokers don't realize their clothes smell like smoke. People probably don't say anything, but I bet they notice.


I was going to say the same thing.

He probably smells worse than he ever has but does't know it because it's a smell his brain has filtered out due to it's constant presence. I know someone who stinks like BO under his pits because I'm pretty sure he never properly washes his arm pits with soap and doesn't use any deodorant or anti-persperent. He doesn't realize it but other people have picked up on it yet very few will say anything to him.

I get the whole thing about the body balancing things out. Soap does dry the skin out but that's what lotion is for if it's that dry. Drinking more liquids also helps.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MrKappa said:


> Somewhere in history someone decided that the most effective way for humans to clean themselves is to grab paper and smear their behinds. Rubbing whatever deeper into their skin. They say the french are smelly, but let's face facts, they practically invented the bidet.


Using toilet paper alone does not get rid of the smell. That is why you must use soap in a shower, or wet wipes. Even water alone doesn't clean bacteria.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i tend to skip soap for 1 or 2 days at a time. and shampoo i typically skip for 4-6 days.

but i shower daily and feel clean and smell ok (to me anyway) and usually don't use any deodorant or scent.

but i haven't had a bj for quite some time :_(


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Noca said:


> Using toilet paper alone does not get rid of the smell. That is why you must use soap in a shower, or wet wipes. Even water alone doesn't clean bacteria.


I haven't gotten hemorrhoids yet

The whole point is, that you don't need soap if you don't mash it into your flesh.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh and I don't care about washing the rest of you, if you want the build up of oil and flaked off skin that bacteria can munch on that's fine by me. Most of the bacteria is completely harmless anyway and it's not like you could get it all off of you if you tried. It's all over the place and going to be all over you and unless you own clean-room equipment it's going to stay that way. But I should point out that scrubbing your skin and washing it is exfoliating and thus a good thing.

I must insist on the importance of washing your hands, it's a great way to prevent the spread of pathogens. I mean, so long as it's done right for the full twenty seconds. It can help protect yourself, at the least.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I should also mention that your own germs are not going to harm you, just the people around you that have to suffer from your poor hygiene.

While there are going to be some germs on everything what matters is how many germs are on a given surface.


----------



## James Bond 007 (Feb 1, 2014)

Serephina said:


> Where to start?!! :sigh
> 
> Okay, what he says is fine _if he is living in a cave with other people who don't wash or clean their teeth! _If everyone is the same then it works. If you all smell 'natural' then that's fine but if you're trying to be accepted in society then these days you have to smell nice and look clean :yes ...... there is no way around this.
> 
> ...


Here Here!! :clap:clap:yes:yes:no:no:boogie:boogie:


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

The thread title attracted me like a moth gets attracted to a light bulb


----------



## NomadicWonder (Nov 15, 2013)

Is this the same guy who made the thread about all meds being placebos?


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

NomadicWonder said:


> Is this the same guy who made the thread about all meds being placebos?


No


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> It really doesn't work that way.
> 
> You don't notice your own BO because your nose acclimates to smells around you and scrubs them out. The same way smokers don't realize their clothes smell like smoke. People probably don't say anything, but I bet they notice.


....I have asked people I don't know and people I do know. None of them say I smell at all.

I think you are just jumping to conclusions. Everyone know about the getting used to a smell, this isn't it.

Try it then talk to me. :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

When handling food, do you wash your hands with soap?


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Yes.

Our skin is designed to protect our insides from the outside world. 

When you are putting food in your mouth, you lose that protection. When I get a cut, I do use disinfectant (usually rubbing alcohol) and clean the area.

In theory, you can't wash away all the bacteria, viruses, fungus, etc. But with soap you are reducing it enough so are less likely to get sick.

Interest fact, the first doctor who suggested you should wash your hands before doing surgery & examining patients (like women's privates & doing child birth) to cut down on client infection & death was ridiculed by the medical community. By the time they admitted to him being right...he was dead in an insane asylum. 

Moral of the story: always have an open mind. Like not using soap in the shower.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

metomeya said:


> ...the first doctor who suggested you should wash your hands before doing surgery & examining patients (like women's privates & doing child birth) to cut down on client infection & death was ridiculed by the medical community...


It's funny you chose that as an analogy because...


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

LOL, I know right.

But I do wash my hands with soap...


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Oh god, I do use soap just very discriminately.

Perhaps I should change the title of the thread. "Don't use Soap all the Time."


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

So you better make sure your doctor washes his hands before you go to surgery, but also make sure he didn't shower...confusing no? :wink


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

If you do smell, most people won't tell you that you smell because they don't want to be rude. 
I don't know how anyone can go without washing their hair or body all together. There are natural shampoos that are less harsh on your hair. When I was severely depressed, I went 10 days without shampooing and my hair was disgusting. My grandmother is developing dementia and I'm pretty sure she stopped washing her hair months ago. The smell coming off her head makes me gag. 
I don't think bathing everyday is necessary if you don't work up a sweat, but to not clean yourself (especially your privates) at all..ever is gross.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll stop using soap when you people shut up about it.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I like to smell nice, I shower 1-3 times a day, I wash my hair and condition when I shower, I use antiperspirant, I clean my teeth twice a day, I use a wet wipe after pooping and wiping, I shave my pits, crack and sack, I use EDT when I leave the house, I'm not ill, what are you guys scared of?

I used to cream myself every day too, made me smell like a coconut, who wouldn't want to smell like a coconut lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I use soap after the bathroom and under my pits. That's pretty much it. I never use it on my body and especially not on my face. I get compliments on how smooth and nice my skin is so I don't plan on using soap often. Water dehydrates your skin, that's why it prunes in the pool. If it's already stripping those excess oils, why use soap too? Pointless.

I also only wash my hair once a week, twice at the most, to keep it from getting dry as I grow it longer. It's almost past my tits (which I'm tall, so my from my scalp to my tits is a farther distance than your average girl). Since doing so my hair looks a lot better. Still dry, but so much less so.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I posted in the sciene section, but I'll post here as well, since it's so freaking bizarre.






Rumor is Catfish are attracted to soap. They have taste bud receptors covering their entire bodies, and we all know that as far as lake fish go, they eat the scum at the bottom of the river beds and live a really long time comparatively to other fish in the same environment.

they are obviously different than humans, and Triclosan is probably not in Ivory Soap. Anyone know for certain?

Anyways, as for showering everyday, unfortunately, I can't do it. Yesterday in the shower, seeing as my skin in hyper sensitive right now, it burned like hell, and I can only imagine it wasn't the water, but rather the bleaches in the water supply. I'm only guessing. Maybe my skin is sensitive to water right now. Using some vitamin a cream on it right now.

People do not need to shower everyday. Doesn't anyone remember going camping for a few weeks at a time. Honestly... who stunk bad? Nobody... get your office to start using potpourri or something. Get some plants in there. Anything to avoid the stagnant smell of molds, and peoples sharp colognes.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Not exactly on topic but I have one hand that gets extremely dry to the point that I need to wet my hands with cold water to moisturise it. I'll take into consideration that less soap is best.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

No


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Take bentonite clay bath it works very well, use the clay for toothpaste taste and use Thai crystal spray for armpits, it's only mineral salt and is more efficient then any other crap I tried and it has no alluminum or chemicals. One bottle will last 6 months for less then 6$.


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

Might work for somepony who doesn't get dirty. I regularly come home with hydraulic fluid or coolant on me and lets not get started on the weld smoke.
Just yesterday somepony hooked a part on machine up backwards and when they started it up it blew out a couple valves. Guess who got to crawl up inside of it and replace the valves? Yup. And I could feel it dripping in my hair and even after I changed my shirt I still felt icky since it had soaked through the first one.


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

Colt45ws said:


> Might work for somepony who doesn't get dirty. I regularly come home with hydraulic fluid or coolant on me and lets not get started on the weld smoke.
> Just yesterday somepony hooked a part on machine up backwards and when they started it up it blew out a couple valves. Guess who got to crawl up inside of it and replace the valves? Yup. And I could feel it dripping in my hair and even after I changed my shirt I still felt icky since it had soaked through the first one.


HIIIIII RAAAAINBOW DAAAAAASH!!! 

Anyway I use shampoo and conditioner because it makes my hair look more full, and it really helps my faux hawk hairstyle.

I use body wash only once or twice a week, and mostly because it makes me smell like blueberries.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Stop using soap, huh? What next, stop brushing my teeth? I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Stop using soap, huh? What next, stop brushing my teeth? I think I'll pass on this one.


Soap, as well as bathing too much, strips away the natural oils of your skin, as well as stripping off the protective layer of dead skin cells, exposing living cells to the elements. Humans are wild animals, no different from any other. We produce natural oils and certain parts of our body contain helpful bacteria that get washed away if we bathe too much. This can and will make your hair and skin more oily, and it can even lead to premature aging and other skin problems down the road.

Furthermore, as animals, humans produce pheromones and other chemicals that help us communicate subconsciously. Obviously you can't consciously detect other people's pheromones but you still do it without knowing it. In fact, smell is a vital part in attracting a mate in humans, and it's why some bonding experiences aid in the mate-finding process. For example, dancing induces sweating, which increases attractiveness. There are actual scientific studies that have shown that women are actually more relaxed and happier when presented with male sweat and I think it's true for men, as well. Humans have a natural odor, but if you're not exposed to it you'll think it smells bad. In most countries, people are used to the natural smell of humans, and won't even react with disgust if you're dripping with sweat.

If you live in the Western world, especially in America, this probably sounds really gross and foreign to you. This is because America and most other Western countries are obsessed with cleanliness, which actually does more harm than good. Less developed countries have less allergies, for example. Being too clean makes you prone to disease. Have you ever heard of super bacteria that are resistant to antibiotics? The more you try to sanitize the world, the more bacteria will fight back and become stronger.

Now I'm not saying you should be dirty and filthy and smelly and roll around in a pile of garbage. Being unsanitary is just as detrimental to be overly sanitary. The point is to find a balance - wash your hands regularly but cut down on soap, shampoo and showers. Don't put harsh chemicals on your skin and don't use deodorants or antiperspirants.

Unless you're running ten miles a day, playing lots of sports, working on a farm or otherwise spend a lot of time doing physically demanding tasks, you don't need to wash yourself so often. If you're just sitting down at a computer, in a classroom, or working a regular office or customer service job, etc. there's no need for showering and putting soap on your body or shampoo in your hair every day. You're not even working up a sweat in your everyday life.

Remember, humans are apes. We are animals of the Earth. We evolved in the hot savannah, surrounded by dirt and bugs. Our skin and hair evolved their own defenses. Humans sweat and produce odors all the time - even in the cold, you still sweat a little, even if you don't notice it. It's a natural process of the human body, it's not gross, or dirty. It's part of what makes us human.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

That's not fetch.

Has no one heard of washing your hair every _other_ day??


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

Putin said:


> No


yes


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

TheHopeless said:


> The point is to find a balance - wash your hands regularly but cut down on soap, shampoo and showers. Don't put harsh chemicals on your skin and don't use deodorants or antiperspirants.


I agree that excessive washing isn't good especially if you're not working up a sweat. And I only wash my hair every 2-3 days because washing it too often dries it out. 
I won't give up deodorant though because I sweat so much under my arms. I had a friend in high school who was from India and it was pretty clear that she and her family never used deodorant. The smell coming off her pits was very noticeable. I'm sure it would be very noticeable to others if I stopped using deodorant and people would judge me as being unhygienic. I honestly don't find the smell of BO to be pleasant. Maybe if I were I were surrounded by people who didn't use deodorant all my life, I wouldn't notice it.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Stop using soap, huh? What next, stop brushing my teeth? I think I'll pass on this one.


You could always mix in some sand with your baking soda, to make sure that sand blasting action reduces you to sensodyne.



Meli24R said:


> The smell coming off her pits was very noticeable.


That's the good stuff...


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Check it out:
Soap is Unhealthy for You


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

I shower once a week. My hair and face are able to handle it. Some aren't. I wash my hands every day, and I use gentle soap. My palms and fingers are able to handle it. Some aren't.

Stop telling people what works and what doesn't. There's 7 billion people on the planet. NOT EVERY THING WORKS FOR EVERY ONE.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

entangled said:


> I shower once a week. My hair and face are able to handle it. Some aren't. I wash my hands every day, and I use gentle soap. My palms and fingers are able to handle it. Some aren't.
> 
> Stop telling people what works and what doesn't. There's 7 billion people on the planet. NOT EVERY THING WORKS FOR EVERY ONE.


What do others around you who have to smell you say? Do you not perspire? I dont get it. This thread was about not using soap, but you took it to a whole new level with not even showering at all.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

lol. You're ignorance is amusing. People say I smell nice. It's about the only nice thing I hear anybody say to me. I have super soft skin as well. I use deodorant and occasionally lotion and perfume. My hair is only washed once a week when I shower. Those who have met me don't believe me when I tell them so. If I've had to work outside or swam I will break up the once a week shower for that but it's rare.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

Noca said:


> What do others around you who have to smell you say? Do you not perspire? I dont get it. This thread was about not using soap, but you took it to a whole new level with not even showering at all.


forgot to quote you oh and i misspelled your*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

entangled said:


> lol. You're ignorance is amusing. People say I smell nice. It's about the only nice thing I hear anybody say to me. I have super soft skin as well. I use deodorant and occasionally lotion and perfume. My hair is only washed once a week when I shower. Those who have met me don't believe me when I tell them so. If I've had to work outside or swam I will break up the once a week shower for that but it's rare.


What about the rest of your body? I can see you not showering your hair for a week, but your body? Doesn't it feel gross to have a weeks worth of deodorant, lotion, perfume, sweat and dirt piling up on your skin? So you will shower if you swim in a chlorinated pool or the Hudson Bay? My ignorance? I mean I can't smell you so I have no idea if what you are saying is true, as people cannot recognize their own smell. You would certainly be the first person I've ever come across who could achieve such a feat.

I mean I only wonder this because while I have started taking public transit lately, theres always those people that smell so bad, that you feel suffocated by their stench even with 2 rows of seats between you and them. You wonder what it is that makes them smell so bad, and if they too forego showers and/or deodorant, and also think that they themselves smell nice.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbh, the people that say that other people can't smell them, yes they can. They're not going to tell you if they can, they're going to be polite and say they can't. But trust me, I've worked with the public and had a very large sample size and say this with surety: we can tell. 

I don't shower frequently in the winter (every 3 days or so), but now that it's getting to be summer I shower every other day (and only wash my hair once a week since it gets so dry, which is more than obvious when it gets to day 3) but I don't use soap. Water already dries out the skin, why use soap too? I do use astringent, though, on my shoulders and my forehead since I get really greasy there.


----------



## RepoMedic (Sep 12, 2013)

appeal to nature

You argued that because something is 'natural' it is therefore valid, justified, inevitable, good or ideal.

Many 'natural' things are also considered 'good', and this can bias our thinking; but naturalness itself doesn't make something good or bad. For instance murder could be seen as very natural, but that doesn't mean it's good or justifiable.

Example: The medicine man rolled into town on his bandwagon offering various natural remedies, such as very special plain water. He said that it was only natural that people should be wary of 'artificial' medicines such as antibiotics.

source : https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/appeal-to-nature


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

Some people stink a lot and shower all the time. I had an ex boyfriend who brushed his teeth all the time but his breath still stunk and I told him. I knew people who would tell me they shower three times a day and they looked so oily but that's just what they did. I think it's just about the individual. Like I said, what works for one may not work for another. That natural deodorant has me stinking three hours later. Maybe it works for others. I would say I don't perspire a ton. Oh and I'll wash my feet if they get dirty/sweaty. I get the whole axe the soap thing if you weren't in too much contact with others but other than that it can be unsafe if you're working with food, the young, old, or anyone with a weak immune system.


----------



## RepoMedic (Sep 12, 2013)

entangled said:


> Some people stink a lot and shower all the time. I had an ex boyfriend who brushed his teeth all the time but his breath still stunk and I told him. I knew people who would tell me they shower three times a day and they looked so oily but that's just what they did. I think it's just about the individual. Like I said, what works for one may not work for another. That natural deodorant has me stinking three hours later. Maybe it works for others. I would say I don't perspire a ton. Oh and I'll wash my feet if they get dirty/sweaty. I get the whole axe the soap thing if you weren't in too much contact with others but other than that it can be unsafe if you're working with food, the young, old, or anyone with a weak immune system.


That's because if you wash your hair out constantly, your hair will try to make up for the lack of oils and produce more oils. People that stink a lot may just do a lot of heavy lifting or work out a lot and therefore, need to shower. Your ex might have been suffering from some sort of infection in his tonsils or didn't clean his tongue (You know, the white stuff? Using the back of his toothbrush would have helped reduce bad breath greatly.)

but, I know that's not what you were trying to argue so, don't think I'm attacking you.

I agree that it can be unsafe because soap gets rid of germs and bacteria on the hands. Hand sanitizer is not a good alternative and 'natural' cleaning isn't sanitary at all..


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

RepoMedic said:


> That's because if you wash your hair out constantly, your hair will try to make up for the lack of oils and produce more oils. People that stink a lot may just do a lot of heavy lifting or work out a lot and therefore, need to shower. Your ex might have been suffering from some sort of infection in his tonsils or didn't clean his tongue (You know, the white stuff? Using the back of his toothbrush would have helped reduce bad breath greatly.)
> 
> but, I know that's not what you were trying to argue so, don't think I'm attacking you.
> 
> I agree that it can be unsafe because soap gets rid of germs and bacteria on the hands. Hand sanitizer is not a good alternative and 'natural' cleaning isn't sanitary at all..


Very true.


----------



## Vancouver Homeboy (Apr 7, 2014)

I said no to the paleolithic diet, and I say no to paleolithic body odor.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't use soap, I use the shampoo.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

I shower and use organic shampoo but I don't use body wash everyday. I only use body wash once per week and the type I use is Dr. Bonner's liquid soap which is pretty much all natural ingredients. People are so deathly afraid of smelling when you don't use soap/deodorant/ or shower but trust me, you won't smell that bad missing a few showers or abandon using soap. To me, smells are a lot of what you eat because what you eat also translates to how you look and smell! I dated a guy before that although he was clean, a neat freak (pretty much at the OCD level) and wore nice smelling cologne, it couldn't mask the fact that he actually smelled horrible when he got closer to me and I'm thinking it was because he had a horrible diet and couldn't digest the food very well (which seeps through his pores and through his mouth). His smell always got worse after he ate/drink sugary dairy food, which probably meant he was lactose intolerant. Besides that, it doesn't always work in your favor to mask your natural body odor because your odor is also an attractant to the opposite sex; yes, potential "mates" can be attracted to your natural scent and you wouldn't want to mask that too much because it determines sexual compatibility. ;D I've had guys (both strangers and guy friends) tell me I smell slightly "sweet" and "vanilla-y" even though I don't use soap/perfume/lotion/deodorant often (rarely deodorant/perfume). It's a funny compliment to hear but I kinda like it. And I also don't agree with antibacterial soap. We have a huge rising case of "superbugs" that might have been due to all the antibacterial products that people use. :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dang - there are a lot of attacks going on here.

Some people's posts need to be washed out with...SOAP!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

what i'm concerned about is the ladies on here saying they don't clean themselves for a week (or so.) I've had patients come in that don't bathe down there that literally smelled up the outer hallways in our clinics during a pelvic exam.

_(specifically europeans, eastern indian, spaniards/brazil, certain eastern block types, french etc).. _

gawd help the gynecologist or the poor souls like myself who has to do your pelvic exams.

ladies, you sweat down there constantly.

You sit on "it", "it" gets no air hardly. And if you don't shave - then that's basically bacteria heaven.

thus your boyfriends, or any man who has to perform cunnilingus down there without an oxygen mask? well, he's one brave soul, or he likes walking in enclosed fish markets.

You might not smell it, but trust, for the ones who's job is to look down there in your "eternal tunnel" for business reasons - it's no gawd damn picnic..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

no offense, ladies, but seriously...


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I can somewhat side with people that are against washing daily and with soap. I use a wash cloth first without soap because I need the friction to scrub away dead skin properly. I'm one of those people who magically don't smell bad if I don't shower on cue every day. It all comes down to the bacteria on your body and how well it's managed or kept in check. Some people have a medical condition to where it doesn't matter how much they wash or even how strong their deodorant may be. They may even need prescription deodorant. It really just depends on the person and there is a point where we all need to shower eventually.

There are LOTS of factors to consider here: duration of shower/bath, environment, age, body type, washing technique, water temperature, diet, hormones, etc. It can simply be that some people just don't stink or that their odor doesn't come up on the radar somehow, even if they should smell. In my opinion it is close minded to say "eww gross" to anyone that doesn't shower daily. We don't know other people's body and a lot of people are guilty of not even being aware of their own bodies.

I used to know a guy that always smelled. He washed daily, but he wasn't doing it right. He'd slap on soap and take these super quick showers. He showered and brushed his teeth almost as if he was rushing through his homework. I don't think he ever used a wash cloth, which to me is key. To me he always smelled either like rotting flesh or a mixture of that and moth balls. He was an older guy too. He used deodorant but perhaps not enough. During certain movements of his, you could get a brief whiff of him or at least I could. I'm sure there are people out there that simply don't know how to shower properly and I wouldn't be surprised if most people don't know how to... wipe properly either. 

I've got a very sensitive sense of smell. I can tell when I stink and I know why, which is usually due to a lot of sweating with very little fluids that day. The worst I've ever smelled, is when I was working on a few cars in 90 degree heat for hours straight. I've never sweated so much in all of my life either. I was basically detoxifying my body through my pores that day. In my darker times, I could go days without showering and not be able to smell as long as I was very physically idle and with a reasonable diet. 

I am aware of how the sense of smell works and how sometimes constant, familiar odors seem to be off of the radar entirely so to speak. A good example is, people with a lot of pets in the house and with high ammonia levels may not even smell pee or poo with it being literally right under their noses. Take a visitor walking in their house, and they may take one whiff ready to fall over. Ammonia levels can get so high, that it becomes toxic without people even knowing there is a trace of odor.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

I think the key is you need to clean your areas very well. Regardless if you use soap or not.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Vancouver Homeboy said:


> I said no to the paleolithic diet, and I say no to paleolithic body odor.


:lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I didn't know there were so many people that didn't bathe often. Now I understand why some people smell bad.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nubly said:


> I didn't know there were so many people that didn't bathe often. Now I understand why some people smell bad.


Agreed.


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

Disagree. Soaps are one of the most useful and basic hygiene tool


----------

